# Because I win at computers



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

Only true badasses ssh into their school's computer to use CDE as their desktop!  













I have the most pimp CDE setup ever \m/

oh, and Photoshop 2.5.2:


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think real life has pwned you, and left you in a gutter.


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't know computers were a game...

But, if they were, I think you'd lose.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lets keep this rolling.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 6, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I think real life has pwned you, and left you in a gutter.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2007)

Dj-Ezrock915 in 20 years.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

I think the fact that you use CDE proves hat you lose.


----------



## Groff (Dec 6, 2007)

Photoshop 2.5.2 FTW!


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 6, 2007)

[lusty female voice]
"Good morning and welcome to 2007 D-EJ915. Several advancements in computer technology have taken place since your slumber began in 1986.
Please immediately replace your 2400 baud modem and click this link to learn of other exciting developments in personal computer enlightenment."

[/lusty female voice]


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve said:


> Dj-Ezrock915 in 20 years.


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't even understand what the fuck you're talking about, dude. However, something tells me that means I'm cooler than you.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2007)

Drew said:


> I don't even understand what the fuck you're talking about, dude. However, something tells me that means I make less money than you.



Fixed.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 6, 2007)

Anything more than a terminal is cheating


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> Fixed.



 Than you, maybe. DJAnimeCakesJazzyJeff is still in college.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 6, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> *
> [high-pitched little girl voice, translated from Japanese]*
> "Good morning and welcome to 2007 D-EJ915. Several advancements in computer technology have taken place since your slumber began in 1986.
> Please immediately replace your 2400 baud modem and click this link to learn of other exciting developments in personal computer enlightenment."
> ...



Fixed. 

[action=Toshiro]knows this is getting old, but just can't help it.[/action]


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my god, Photoshop 2.5.2, how awesome is that?!  

I never thought I'd see the logo ever again.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

Am I the only other person here who knows what CDE is?


----------



## giannifive (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> Am I the only other person here who knows what CDE is?



No, I do too, and actually used it back in undergrad. Thankfully times have changed. Well, they've changed for every UNIX user except Nerdington von Willoughby here (D-EJ915)...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> Am I the only other person here who knows what CDE is?


I think so  it is an abomination  how anybody does anything in that without having 2 monitors is beyond me


actually John, they still have only CDE available as the desktop on the Sun computers here at school, I dunno why the fuck, but they do, confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> actually John, they still have only CDE available as the desktop on the Sun computers here at school, I dunno why the fuck, but they do, confuses the hell out of me.



1) Wrong. OpenWindows is also available. Run it from the command line "/usr/openwin/bin/openwin". There is also a way to change your default window manager, but I don't remember what it is.

2) You are running an older version of Solaris. I'm not sure about 9, but 10 uses a Sun version of Gnome called Sun Java Console.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

it's the Java Desktop System aka rebadged gnome, didn't know you could run openwindows though, but it's solaris 9 and only CDE is available on the session screen. I'll try out openwindows the next time i head over there but it still sucks too, so, meh, lol. Window Managers for X: OLWM / OLVWM


well I just checked it out and the system doesn't have openwindows on it.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

No openwin? Bastards.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah got the folder but no openwin or Xsession 


> OpenWindows was included in later releases of the SunOS 4 operating system and the Solaris operating system until its removal in Solaris 9 in favor of CDE and GNOME 2.0.


 

oh well I have solaris 8, 9 and 10 media in case I ever want to fuck around with it


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

You NEVER want to fuck around with Solaris on your desktop. It's a solid server OS, but Linux is much better on the desktop.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 6, 2007)

Dude, you're on Gaia? My girlfriend's on Gaia


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> You NEVER want to fuck around with Solaris on your desktop. It's a solid server OS, but Linux is much better on the desktop.


yeah, mainly because it doesn't have shit for package management, but eh, I can make anything work  Irix blows it away for like usablity though, at least versus CDE. My peeve with Solaris & the other Unixes is their lame-ass filesystem support 



eleven59 said:


> Dude, you're on Gaia? My girlfriend's on Gaia


Yeah dude  I've been on there since like 04, all the people I know on there are basically like 17~30, but every once in a while some like 12-13 year old will IM me and start talking, I'm like OMG LITTLE KIDDIES!!! O__o; it weirds me out sometimes haha.


----------



## Leon (Dec 6, 2007)

i used CDE on the Solaris at BGSU when my life was spiraling into hell PDQ.

unix Mathematica access > *


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah dude  I've been on there since like 04, all the people I know on there are basically like 17~30, but every once in a while some like 12-13 year old will IM me and start talking, I'm like OMG LITTLE KIDDIES!!! O__o; it weirds me out sometimes haha.





Girlfriend said:


> Yeah, I've been on and off it about the same amount of time. I should totally add you lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

if you want to do this one: /snip/


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> Am I the only other person here who knows what CDE is?



No, I do! 

 Legendary for it's oldness and suckage. See: KDE


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

CDE/MWM suck because they have shit for key bindings and I don't feel like running a keys program.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2007)

Common Desktop Environment BAH! Commoners!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 7, 2007)

big deal...
i use my own computer from school, cause they dont update their jdks...

but your photoshop pwns mine



Zepp88 said:


> No, I do!
> 
> Legendary for it's oldness and suckage. See: KDE



me too, although ive never used it
and  at that last one


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Common Desktop Environment BAH! Commoners!!!


----------



## JBroll (Dec 7, 2007)

Not only has your computer played the ultimate prank on you (actually running CDE and getting away with it), you've a lavender background and theme.

Sounds like the computer won at you. There's being a nerd, and then there's questioning sexuality while completely failing to use a decent desktop environment, and only one of those can actually yield win.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 7, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Not only has your computer played the ultimate prank on you (actually running CDE and getting away with it), you've a lavender background and theme.
> 
> Sounds like the computer won at you. There's being a nerd, and then there's questioning sexuality while completely failing to use a decent desktop environment, and only one of those can actually yield win.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff - 1 Jeffycakes - 0


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, and that yaoi avatar doesn't help too much, either


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 7, 2007)

:djjazzyjeff:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff - 1 Jeffycakes - 0


zepp ftl

I don't use desktop environments, my awesomeness extends beyond what they can contain. And the question is...who actually knows what the fuck I did? hmm? yeah exactly


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't badmouth Mike, Jeffycakes! He's truckin' for Santa now!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2007)

I had a dream with santa last night  motherfucker left me a thing, here I'll explain it.

Ok, so it's a folded piece of thick paper (you know the glossy/hard kind like posterboard) and it talks about this girl and her family and how sad she is or something and it has a note I'm supposed to tell to this guy when I meet up with them, it says I get $12 for doing it (wtf, lol). My feeling was it is some kind of scam based on the fact I was at the north pole a little while earlier chilling with some polar bears and met up at santa's place and heard him devising this plan.

So anyway after that I meet up with some dude who kinda reminds me of batman (oh yeah, batman motherfucker) but he isn't as kickass as I am, there's this other dude with us and we're flying through this like futuristic techno-city where this crazy nutso Japanese dude is the ruler and he does daily "brain scans" and we block it out of our "flight vehicle" and so he sends some minions after us. We leave the city and are on the outskirts (which is like this wasteland, there isn't jacks shit out here) and batman-dude and the other guy fly off and I stay behind to kick the shit out of the minions. 

Anyway that was my amazing dream I had today, there was some stuff before all of that happened but I don't feel like telling you guys


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I had a dream with santa last night  motherfucker left me a thing, here I'll explain it.
> 
> Ok, so it's a folded piece of thick paper (you know the glossy/hard kind like posterboard) and it talks about this girl and her family and how sad she is or something and it has a note I'm supposed to tell to this guy when I meet up with them, it says I get $12 for doing it (wtf, lol). My feeling was it is some kind of scam based on the fact I was at the north pole a little while earlier chilling with some polar bears and met up at santa's place and heard him devising this plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## JBroll (Dec 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> zepp ftl
> 
> I don't use desktop environments, my awesomeness extends beyond what they can contain. And the question is...who actually knows what the fuck I did? hmm? yeah exactly



I don't know about anyone else, but just for the sake of not being a nut about names I'd call something named Common Desktop Environment a desktop environment. That said, I don't use one myself. They bore me, and all I really need is my consoles and a web browser.

SSH is more of a pain in the ass than an epic battle of wits - it's not that hard to understand conceptually, even if actually doing it is about as much fun as plucking short-n-curlies.

Jeff


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I had a dream with santa last night  motherfucker left me a thing, here I'll explain it.
> 
> Ok, so it's a folded piece of thick paper (you know the glossy/hard kind like posterboard) and it talks about this girl and her family and how sad she is or something and it has a note I'm supposed to tell to this guy when I meet up with them, it says I get $12 for doing it (wtf, lol). My feeling was it is some kind of scam based on the fact I was at the north pole a little while earlier chilling with some polar bears and met up at santa's place and heard him devising this plan.
> 
> ...



See what anime is doing to yor brain?   Will you go and get help today? this is a once in a lifetime chance


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 16, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I had a dream with santa last night  motherfucker left me a thing, here I'll explain it.
> 
> Ok, so it's a folded piece of thick paper (you know the glossy/hard kind like posterboard) and it talks about this girl and her family and how sad she is or something and it has a note I'm supposed to tell to this guy when I meet up with them, it says I get $12 for doing it (wtf, lol). My feeling was it is some kind of scam based on the fact I was at the north pole a little while earlier chilling with some polar bears and met up at santa's place and heard him devising this plan.
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry for bumping this, I lost track of this thread.

But WTFUCK


----------

